# Smoking in car garage ?



## Thegrass (Jun 2, 2017)

Any body smokes in there car garage? Does it leave any smell that is difficult to remove? The garage is attach to the house and just wondering if it would leave alot of smell that could make it's way into the house. Thanks


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

There's an easy way to find out!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

I have. Mine's not attached to the house.
Usually when I do if it's nicer/warmer out I'm standing in there with the door(s) open.
I've smoked in there a few times in the winter. The smoke hangs around. Will probably get into any drywall or fabric items you have out there if you smoke a lot.


----------



## Thegrass (Jun 2, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> There's an easy way to find out!


Lol nice answer!



Matt_21 said:


> I have. Mine's not attached to the house.
> Usually when I do if it's nicer/warmer out I'm standing in there with the door(s) open.
> I've smoked in there a few times in the winter. The smoke hangs around. Will probably get into any drywall or fabric items you have out there if you smoke a lot.


Ok thanks for the info. If it can stick to the drywall it's probably not the best idea.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

I always cracked a window or a door and had a ceiling fan running.
I had a couch in there...it smelled a bit but, eventually aired out. 


Last winter I smoked out there maybe 10-12 times. Didn't have any real lasting effects other than some of the Christmas decorations smelled a bit when they came out of the box. That all aired out too.
I think if it was a once in a while thing with some ventilation or air movement coming through to push most of the smoke out you'd probably be ok to do it once in a while.
But, if your wife yells at you and says you're stinking up that garage, don't use me as the scapegoat


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Been smoking in my garage for years in fact I’m there right now lol. Haven’t noticed any lingering smells and neither have the 2 non smokers i live with. 

Summertime I’ll just leave the doors open. When the winter hits i leave them shut but, when finished smoking I’ll open them both for 20min to air out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thegrass (Jun 2, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> I always cracked a window or a door and had a ceiling fan running.
> I had a couch in there...it smelled a bit but, eventually aired out.
> 
> Last winter I smoked out there maybe 10-12 times. Didn't have any real lasting effects other than some of the Christmas decorations smelled a bit when they came out of the box. That all aired out too.
> ...


Thanks for the additional info. But the wife yelling at me for stinking up the place is the worry yes lol.


Kidvegas said:


> Been smoking in my garage for years in fact I?m there right now lol. Haven?t noticed any lingering smells and neither have the 2 non smokers i live with.
> 
> Summertime I?ll just leave the doors open. When the winter hits i leave them shut but, when finished smoking I?ll open them both for 20min to air out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks . I've had a few in the summer with the door open to get shelter from the wind. But was curious for the winter time with closed door.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thegrass said:


> Thanks for the additional info. But the wife yelling at me for stinking up the place is the worry yes lol.
> 
> Thanks . I've had a few in the summer with the door open to get shelter from the wind. But was curious for the winter time with closed door.


I sealed off the vent, insulated, put a vapor barrier, run an ozone/air purifier and a "smoke" candle...and yes she still smells it...

But I can get away with smoking aromatics in my pipe.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I'd say if your garage is finished with sheetrock, you should consider painting with a semi gloss finish. That way walls can be wiped down from time to time. 

My garage is detached and all wood construction with no drywall. Just bare wood. I have a large sectional couch in their from a previous home. I smoke in there often in the cold time of year. I also have a couple ceiling fans mounted that I run and the doors are always open. 

My wife is not a smoker and absolutely hates the smell of any kind of tobacco smoke, even pipe. She has never complained about smell in the garage and often hangs out there with the dog on the couch and she runs on a treadmill in there.

I think you'll be fine, but I would agree that your best bet is to smoke in there and have your family report on what they think a couple days later.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's your answer in this order...
1. Vent the garage door at least 6 inches... if it's cold outside get a space heater.
2. If you have an attached garage then put a good seal under the door from the garage to your house.
3. Most wives or girlfriends are going to whine about the smell of your cigar even if they don't smell it.
4. This is optional... Get a new wife or girlfriend because you can be across town smoking a cigar in an insulated bunker with exhaust fans and they are still going to claim they smell cigar smoke and when you get home they're going to tell you you smell like a tobacco forest fire.
5. You are an adult male... Not that that has anything to do with anything I just felt I needed to put that out there.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thegrass said:


> Any body smokes in there car garage? Does it leave any smell that is difficult to remove? The garage is attach to the house and just wondering if it would leave alot of smell that could make it's way into the house. Thanks


I smoke in the garage all the time and have no issues with smoke getting back into the house. I do have a slight odor in the garage but nothing bad. I also don't any fabric to absorb the smell. If you store stuff like that in the garage it could pick up the cigar odor. I have no added ventilation so cracking the garage door and window is a must. Close the door going into your house. If it has good weather seals that alone will keep the smoke out of the house. Leave it closed until your done and when all visible smoke is gone.


----------



## KelsoChris (Dec 5, 2016)

I usually smoke in my shop. It's a small 16X16 building with tons of dust and bare wood. Not to mention that my other hobby is wood working. Yeah the smell hangs and I have been away for over a week and come back and you can smell the smoke. if it's cool I will set up cross ventilation by having an open window on each side of the building and a small fan pushing air out one side.


----------



## Thegrass (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for all the reply's and suggestion. Sounds like occasional cigar won't be an issue if I air out the garage after. But the wife will complain no matter what. Lol 

Being told I smell like a forest fire would be a great improvement....haha


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a 2nd living room just for smoking and watching movies with a small extra kitchen attached. I turn on the small exhaust fan above the stove for a while and there's always a little wax warmer turned on. The next morning you can't tell there was any smoking in there, Just smells like apple/cinnamon.
My closed in porch/reloading room has no ventilation except when the exhaust fan is on in my lead pot hood. It always smells like smoke in there.
I smoke in the distillery storage room all the time and it never smells in there, even only an hour or two later. But there is 14' ceilings with a few ceiling fans and I run 20"x24" carbon filters in the 4.5 ton hvac system.
I think the common thing here seems to be ventilation. Try out a few ways and see what happens.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

I got away with it for a couple of years at our last rental (long time ago) with the door open a little ways in the winter. However there was a very slight lingering odor in the car for years. Maybe set that to recirc..


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you leave the car running in the garage, after an hour of smoking I guarantee you won't smell a thing...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I smoke in my attached garage ALL the time. I always have the big garage door open. It doesn't create a problem even with my wifes car parked 3 feet away from me. Windows up!!! Smoke smell getting into the house isn't a real problem either unless its windy and smoke pushes into the house when I open the door as I go into the house. When its windy I go around to the front door to prevent that now.


----------



## mambo5 (Oct 19, 2017)

I've smoked probably 10-12 time in my garage either myself or with 1-2 other people, when its cold outside. I alway leave the door open and I put a box fan at front of garage and point towards the door. I've never noticed a smell, the next day. My garage interior is unfinished (mud and taped only) drywall.


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

I smoke in the garage all of the time. During warmer months of course, I have the doors open or I am sitting outside. In the winter months I will crack the man door. The smell lingers for the better part of the day but is usually gone by the next day (I enjoy that odor. It reminds me of the good ol days when we used to have cigar lounges). I actually have found that the NC's linger far longer than the CC's, oddly enough. 
Yes, a faint odor can be detected in the vicinity of the door to the garage but that is an acceptable trade off that she has no choice but to accept.

I am thinking about purchasing a Lampe Berger for the garage for those days that I may have a couple of buddies smoking in the garage.


----------



## Thegrass (Jun 2, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> I have a 2nd living room just for smoking and watching movies with a small extra kitchen attached. I turn on the small exhaust fan above the stove for a while and there's always a little wax warmer turned on. The next morning you can't tell there was any smoking in there, Just smells like apple/cinnamon.
> My closed in porch/reloading room has no ventilation except when the exhaust fan is on in my lead pot hood. It always smells like smoke in there.
> I smoke in the distillery storage room all the time and it never smells in there, even only an hour or two later. But there is 14' ceilings with a few ceiling fans and I run 20"x24" carbon filters in the 4.5 ton hvac system.
> I think the common thing here seems to be ventilation. Try out a few ways and see what happens.
> ...


Wow nice. Smoking room, reloading room, distillery room. Seems like you got things nicely figured out.
Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thegrass said:


> Wow nice. Smoking room, reloading room, distillery room. Seems like you got things nicely figured out.
> Thanks again for all the replies.


Hell, @Ranger0282 has all that in one shed..now that's impressive..

Ok , the impressive part is that he hasn't blown himself up YET.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Hell, @*Ranger0282* has all that in one shed..now that's impressive..
> 
> Ok , the impressive part is that he hasn't blown himself up YET.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Today is not over......


----------

